# Is Muay Thai Too Physically Taxing as I Age?



## jurat13

Hi Everyone,

I want to ask whether you believe that a person is at greater risk of injury, or loss of recuperation time when practicing Muay Thai over the age of 30?

I am currently 31.  I studied Muay Thai under the Jeet June Do system when I was 20 for about two years.  I enjoyed Muay Thai and thought it was extremely practical.  Back then I sparred against other martial arts stylists and fared very well.

But now that I am getting older, and want to return to Martial Arts I am considering taking a style that may be less physically taxing/demanding.  (I don't want to list those styles right now, because I don't want anyone to infer that I believe they are somehow weaker, and take offense, etc).

I still feel that I am athletic, I am 6'1" 220, run about 3 miles a week, lift weights, and all that stuff.  But I am thinking about when I turn 40 plus, etc.

What are your thoughts?  Am I worrying prematurely about nothing?  I guess I have the same question for Boxing (which I also love) so I may post this there too.  

Best regards,

Walter Boyd


----------



## elder999

jurat13 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I What are your thoughts? Am I worrying prematurely about nothing? I guess I have the same question for Boxing (which I also love) so I may post this there too.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Walter Boyd


 

Everyone is different, but,dude-you're only *30* :lol::lol::lol:, and you've stayed in shape. Try it and find out.(For what it's worth, I still train pretty hard from time to time, and I'm 47....)


----------



## arnisador

elder999 said:


> Everyone is different, but,dude-you're only *30* :lol::lol::lol:, and you've stayed in shape. Try it and find out.



Agreed. You're not old enough to be asking this question yet!


----------



## tntma12

Age is just a number.  All you can do is try.  31 is not old at all though.  Some would even consider 31 to be prime.  If you still want to train, I say, go for it.


----------



## savior

Muay thai will keep you young and on your toes, literally


----------



## ..n..

you'll be fine.  im' 30 and i haven't died yet :wink1:


----------



## thaistyle

I'm in my 13th year training in muay thai and I'm 36 yrs old.  My instructor is older than me and he is currently training in Thailand and he is hoping to fight while he's there.  Muay thai can be demanding and very taxing but muay thai will help keep you in shape.  There is a difference between training and fighting.  As you age, especially into your 40's, it would take you longer to recover from a fight not so much with just training.  You are only 31, you have a lot of time.


----------



## colesey

I used to train MT / boxing in my late teens & then only really got back into it a year ago (i'm now 35), i thought maybe it was too much when i started again & thought what other ma's might me easier on the body, but tbh if you love MT / boxing then i don't think you can adapt to another style like TKD, for me it is the only ma i want to do. i've since got into the best shape of my life & have competed in a full contact inter-club bout, 31 is young, if you stay in shape you could train hard for another 10 years & continue for 20, maybe 30 more years !


----------



## tshadowchaser

if your in shape I see no reason not to train 
If your not in shape then the training may help you get back into shape
other medical factors may preclude you from trainin but I do not see why age would


----------



## takadadojokeith

Like everyone else said, training muay thai or boxing should not be a problem if your healthy. The only thing I'd worry about is competing. You can still fight after 30, just make sure you're ready and you're getting set up with an opponent your level.


----------



## Khannie

I'm 31, and training for my first fight. 

Not a million miles away from it either.

I did feel the same way initially though. Was concerned that basically I was just past it. I asked my muay thai instructor....he said "it's not the age of the car...it's the miles on the clock". If you're in good shape, and you feel it, that's enough. I was in terrible shape starting out (about 10KG heavier than I am now, started about a year ago, training MT 3 times a week now + fitness training).

As you get older (> 28 in fighting circles) the only thing that really affects you is recovery time after training and more muscle mass (meaning you will tend to be heavier at weigh in time). Also, it's a bit harder to shift fat. BUT....none of these things are barriers to getting in the ring and _definitely_ not a barrier to training. I was at an amateur night two weeks ago and one of the guys in the ring looked about 35 and overweight and it was his first fight (he won against a leaner, taller opponent).


----------



## jurat13

Thanks for the great responses everyone!  After hearing from you guys, I am ready to get back into Muay Thai and Boxing.

I think I just started listening to people tell me that I am getting too old for Muay Thai and Boxing because of the recuperation time, etc. 

Thanks again,

Walter


----------



## Danny T

As many have already stated if you are in shape Muay Thai at 30 should be not problem. If not in shape then just do what you can and build up as you get into shape. I'm 53 and train Muay Thai with you young guys 3 days a week. At 30 you have many years left to train.

Danny T


----------



## bdparsons

Yes, as you age it will take it's toll. Bottom line, no b.s. All you can do is do what you can to slow the process and become a smarter fighter. A young person's athleticism will cover a multitude of mistakes. An older person does not have that luxury. Continue to train hard, but learn to fight the smarter fight and it will help tremendously.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## jurat13

Danny 53?  That's excellent!

Walter


----------



## jurat13

Bill I like how you broke it down in terms of becoming a smarter fighter to compensate for a young person's athleticism.  And also the fact that wear and tear is bound to happen.

Walter


----------



## takadadojokeith

jurat13 said:


> Thanks for the great responses everyone! After hearing from you guys, I am ready to get back into Muay Thai and Boxing.
> 
> I think I just started listening to people tell me that I am getting too old for Muay Thai and Boxing because of the recuperation time, etc.


 
Well, here's something else to chew on when you're feeling over-the-hill. I'm 37 and I still fight. It's mostly MMA, but occasionally stand-up fighting too. Last March I did the All-Japan Amateur Shootboxing Tournament and won the heavyweight division.


----------



## TjThunder

A LOT of guys in my Muay Thai class are older than 30!!!  One guy is 34 and has just recovered from a serious car accident which left him bed ridden for a year, he gained 30 pounds in this state and since he's recovered his mobility has chosen Muay Thai to regain his fitness!!  He went from not walking to training in muay thai at over 30 years old.


----------



## jurat13

That's good stuff!  Thanks for the post.


----------



## Drag'n

I'm 37 and still training hard and competing.
I reckon I'll keep competing till 40 then I'll think about retiring, and focusing on teaching.

I know a Japanese Kickboxer who started training at 29 and became the all Japan champ at 39.
So you've still got the possibility to take it as far as you want.

But honestly it does get harder to keep up with the younger guys.
Injuries happen easier and wont heal as fast. You might find yourself becomming good friends with a physiotherapist.
Your stamina will be harder and harder to maintain.
So you have to take your age into consideration and train smart. Take real good care of your body. Proper warming up/cooling down and stretching becomes more important. 
I'm presently suffering back problems because i didn't train my core properly, and now its come back to bite me in the butt.
The way you train now will have an effect on your body in the years to come so make sure your program is ballanced and you should be able to look forward to many more years of happy training.


----------



## early

Is Muay Thai Too Physically Taxing as I Age?

I hope not !! .

I started MT at 39 ( and a bit ) , and just coming up to completeing my first year of training and I'm absolutely loving it and hope to continue for a long time .

Yeah I'm not as quick as the 20 somethings , but find I can still give them a shock every now and again . As said before the trick is to fight smarter as you get older .

Of course I won't be able to go on for ever , but when I can't keep up , I'll give up and try a "softer" style of MA .

Ageing discracefully , early .


----------



## thaistyle

My instructor is 43 and just fought in Thailand and won by KO.  He is also fighting again in October.


----------



## jurat13

Everyone thanks for the great posts!  I've decided to start training in a combat self defense system.  I will then compliment it with Western boxing.

Thanks,

Walter


----------

